# My horse, Grendel!



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my 11 y/o 14.2 Morgan gelding, Grendel!

We event at the Beg Novice level and school Training level.



























^the bit wasn't hurting him. he just was running towards the photographer, lol.





















































































































^showing him the liverpool before trying to jump it. my trainer was talking to me about horse training.


















^ I wasn't pulling on his mouth. it just looks like that, lol. here is the same jump, and you can obviously see that he got some kind of release

















that's it =D I know I blobbed out my face, but that is because I was making ridiculous faces xP and ignore my position in the dressage pic, that was a few months ago and my position has improved greatly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's nice. BTW, no need to hide the face. Most people looking at horse anyway rather than at the face (at least I do).


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i agree....looking at the horse.

WOW he's gorgeous, i love his name, the halter, his form, and his EYES. just an overall beautiful horse


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks =D


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful horse


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is very very pretty!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Man is that one pretty horse! I love him and whoever took those pics is an amazing photographer. By the way what kind of camera did you use to take those pics. I'm looking for a new camera and those pics are just amazing.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks :]

my dad took those pictures, haha. he uses a canon40D or something like that. i'm not really sure.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's amazing! I'm in love with morgans!! He's beautiful and so are the pictures. Your dad is very talented in photography, I'm pretty jealous. I can't say much else because I'm not a big English/Jumping rider. You look good to me though :wink:


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Very Pretty horse!! I love Morgans...


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks 

i do too.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Was he named after the monster from Beowulf? Lol.
Hes gorgeous.
Your lucky to bave him.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

he was, lol.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

****!
Thats awesome.
He isn't ugly at all!

But people also name HUGE dogs Tiny.
So a beautiful horse can be named something ugly right? lol


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

Grendel is amazing. He is so cute.

it's rooster from HMF.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, i LOVE the headshot photos of him as well as that jumping picture at takeoff, you can just seee the power in his back quaters. :shock:


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

hahah, thanks!


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

gorg horse, how high are you currently jumping him?


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks 

3'3''


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice horse, he has a nice scope... Awesome name  

Keep up the good work


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

There really is no point in blacking out da face, your horse is stunning im so jealous!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

awww, thanks!


----------

